# Very odd...



## Chrome (Feb 19, 2007)

Do Mantis seek heat? Mine has been crawling about on my macbook for a while, and is now just on the upper left corner of the keypad... where its warmest... lead in a flat line, body pressed down and not moving. Hes been there for a while now.... hes ok isnt he? Im screwed if I need the esc key though.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

Possibly. Probably just wandered around until he found a comfortable spot. I don't take mine out.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah thats normal it just thinks it's sunbathing lol.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 19, 2007)

i gues you have too many to take out though! im sad and quite fond of mine, i know they dont live long..... im getting to like him anyway lol. he seems quite happy to be honest.

my house is really cold, is it worth me getting a heat mat if he is behaving like this?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 19, 2007)

No you could keep him under a heat lamp. Or you could take him out every once in a while it warm up lol.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2007)

Gotta be careful with heat lamps as they tend to really dry the air out. I warm my bug room with a space heater at night.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmm. I will get a heat matt in a few weeks for him when I get my corn snake. I cant see it doing anything bad, he seems to enjoy it, i dont blame him! Normally use my macbook just to keep warm too haha!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 20, 2007)

Try not to squish the mantis when you press escape. :wink:


----------



## Chrome (Feb 20, 2007)

Hes actually just moved now! Been a while, hes on the screen now instead lol.


----------

